#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Ορθοπαιδική καρέκλα γραφείου Sedia

## Zangel

Πωλείται ορθοπαιδική-ανατομική καρέκλα γραφείου (διευθυντική-προϊσταμενική) Sedia. Δερμάτινη. Περιστρεφόμενη. Με ρύθμιση πλάτης, μέσης, κεφαλής, ύψους, βάθους! 
Σε άριστη κατάσταση!!! 

Μόνο *300 Ευρώ* !!!

----------

